# Welcher Router reicht für VDSL 50k



## real_Maestro (20. Dezember 2016)

*Welcher Router reicht für VDSL 50k*

Hallo zusammen,

wir bekommen im Haushalt ende des Monats einen neuen Tarif und haben dann VDSL mit 50k. Ist das Magenta M Ding von der Telekom. Da wir bisher einen ISDN Anschluss hatten, musste ich nun einen neuen Router besorgen, der auch VoIP kann. Die alte Fritzbox ging auch gerade kaputt, weshalb wir überhaupt entschlossen waren zu wechseln. "Da kann man ja gleich vorsorglich einen Router für VoIP besorgen", war der Gedanke.
So, da der Kauf schnell gehen musste (alte Fritz war wie gesagt defekt), habe ich mich direkt bei MediaMarkt beraten lassen. Er empfahl mir für die 50k Leitung nur zwei Modelle:
Eine hochpreisige Fritzbox, lag an die knapp 200 Euro. Also das "Flagschiff" von denen, oder ein TP Link Archer VR900V für 130,- welchen ich dann aufgrund des geringeren Preises genommen habe.

Meine Frage an euch:
Gibt es wirklich auf dem großen Routermarkt nur diese zwei Router, die die Geschwindigkeit von der VDSL Leitung angemessen ausgeben können? Allein AVM hat doch so vieleFritzboxen.(?)
Der (sehr kompetent wirkende Verkäufer) meinte, bei allen anderen komme ich nicht auf die Geschwindigkeit, die möglich wäre. Evtl. nur etwa 30k oder so. Klar gäbe es noch die Telekom Speedport Alternative, die er aber nicht da hatte, auch teuer ist und seines Wissens nach nicht immer frustfrei arbeitet.
Ist das Wirklcih so? Bzgl. der Geschwindigkeit. Kann ich keine 70-100 Euro Fritzbox nehmen? Bzw. muss ich dann tatsächlich mit einer doch erheblichen Leistungseinschränkung leben?

Die Rückgabefrist läuft die Tage aus. Ich freue mich über schlaue und schnelle Antworten.


----------



## keinnick (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Welcher Router reicht für VDSL 50k*

Telekom | Zuhause mit Top-Verbindung und unterwegs mobil

_Zitat: "Geräte anderer Hersteller müssen den Standard 1TR112 unterstützen und explizit für Annex J geeignet sein."_

Da musst Du Dich dann entsprechend auf die Suche begeben oder (wenn Du keine Lust aufs suchen hast bzw. die Anschaffung einer FB hast) einen Speedport von der Telekom mieten / kaufen.


----------



## moreply (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Welcher Router reicht für VDSL 50k*

Fritzbox 3390,Annex J VDSL 2 kann also 50Mbit.

AVM FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7360 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Fritzbox Annex B/J,VDSL2/ADSL 2,kann auch Analog Telefonie.

AVM FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7360 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

TP-Link TD-W9980B,Annex B/J,VDSL2/ADSL 2

TP-Link TD-W9980B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Es gibt eine ziemlich große Auswahl:

Router mit Modem mit Modem: VDSL/VDSL2, Annex: B/J, Besonderheiten: VDSL2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Klar die bei Media Markt wollen dir das Verkaufen was geht.Und werden dir nicht sagen das du im Internet eine 3 mal größere Auswahl hast


----------



## Timerle (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Welcher Router reicht fÃ¼r VDSL 50k*

Also ich kann die Fritzbox 7362SL empfehlen. Hat ein gutes Modem und ist günstig als 1&1 Variante bei Ebay zu bekommen.
Habe sie selber bei uns daheim mit Telekom Magenta M VDSL50 und bin top zufrieden.

7362SL | eBay


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Welcher Router reicht für VDSL 50k*



keinnick schrieb:


> Telekom | Zuhause mit Top-Verbindung und unterwegs mobil
> 
> _Zitat: "Geräte anderer Hersteller müssen den Standard 1TR112 unterstützen und explizit für Annex J geeignet sein."_
> 
> Da musst Du Dich dann entsprechend auf die Suche begeben oder (wenn Du keine Lust aufs suchen hast bzw. die Anschaffung einer FB hast) einen Speedport von der Telekom mieten / kaufen.



VDSL läuft über Annex B.
Nur ADSL hat bei der Telekom mittlerweile sehr oft Annex J


----------



## Merowinger0807 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Welcher Router reicht für VDSL 50k*

Kann Dir auch eine Fritzbox 7390 (alternativ 1&1 HomeServer 50000+) empfehlen. Hab selber seit zwei Jahren einen IP basierten Anschluss bei der Teleklau und 50 Mbit und das Ding läuft absolut stabil. Hab vorher einen 724V gehabt aber das Teil zickte gewaltig rum und habe mir deswegen die 1&1 Version sprich HomeServer 50000+ günstig in den Kleinanzeigen geschossen und mit einem Original FritzOS versehen.


----------



## Unplayable (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Welcher Router reicht für VDSL 50k*

Fritzbox 6490 ist auch empfehlenswert


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Welcher Router reicht für VDSL 50k*

weil der 6490 ja auch für DSL geeignet ist... ne


----------



## JoinRise (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Welcher Router reicht für VDSL 50k*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> weil der 6490 ja auch für DSL geeignet ist... ne




Kabel-DLS  

Zurück zum TE ,

Mit einer Fritzbox macht man nichts Falsch , was man überlegen sollte ist eben ob man eine mit 5 Ghz Wlan ( oder einen anderen Router Hersteller )benutzen will oder nicht wenn man keine lust auf Kabel Verlegung hat


----------



## Decrypter (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Welcher Router reicht für VDSL 50k*

Es ist doch erst mal die Frage zu klären, ob ISDN Endgeräte bzw. eine ISDN Telefonanlage in Betrieb ist. Denn der TO hat bisher einen ISDN Anschluß.
ISDN Endgeräte/Telefonanlagen sind auf einen S0 Anschluss angewiesen, wenn diese weiter betrieben werden sollen. Dann kommt, wenn es AVM sein soll, nur das Top Modell, also 7490 bzw. dessen Nachfolger 7580 in Frage. Nur diese Geräte haben einen S0 Anschluss, um ISDN Endgeräte weiter betreiben zu können. Ansonsten reicht auch eine deutlich günstigere FritzBox völlig aus. Von einer 7390 sollte man aber eher Abstand nehmen, da diese modemtechnisch deutlich schlechter ist.

VDSL wird zwar weiterhin überwiegend nach Annex B geschaltet. Trotzdem bekommt auch mit VDSL nur noch einen IP Anschluss. Aber mit Vectoring dürfte sich das auch ändern.


----------



## FTTH (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Welcher Router reicht für VDSL 50k*



Merowinger0807 schrieb:


> Kann Dir auch eine Fritzbox 7390 (alternativ 1&1 HomeServer 50000+) empfehlen. Hab selber seit zwei Jahren einen IP basierten Anschluss bei der Teleklau und 50 Mbit und das Ding läuft absolut stabil. Hab vorher einen 724V gehabt aber das Teil zickte gewaltig rum und habe mir deswegen die 1&1 Version sprich HomeServer 50000+ günstig in den Kleinanzeigen geschossen und mit einem Original FritzOS versehen.


Das Modem der 7390 ist als sehr problematisch bekannt, absolut nicht empfehlenswert, auch wenn sie bei dir gut funktioniert. 

Eine noch recht neue FRITZ!Box, die ganz gut ist, ist die AVM FRITZ!Box 7560 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland die kann auch WLAN-ac bis 866 Mbit/s.


----------



## real_Maestro (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Welcher Router reicht für VDSL 50k*

Ich danke euch wirklich sehr für die Antworten und Diskussion.
Ich war über die Feiertage weg und hab es auch vorher dann doch nicht geschafft, mich weitgehend um einen anderen Router zu bemühen. 
Es wäre dann ja auch nur des Sparfaktors wegen gewesen.
Die TP Link scheint einen guten Job zu machen bisher. Habe nun allerdings Probleme mit der Einrichtung des VoIP Anschlusses. Werde dazu gleich auch noch ein Thread eröffnen.


----------

